#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  The Science Behind Virality on Internet!

## Bhavya

Whether you are a marketer or a blogger. its worth knowing how things go viral on the internet. There are so many reasons for why people read and share things on the Internet. Check the below infographic from Outgrow to know the psychological theories for why something new or unexpected go viral on the internet.

----------

